
Missing HN data in the firebase API - yehosef
FYI - I&#x27;m scanning the HN Firebase API and I got a list of documents that failed today. It seems the documents exist on HN but not in the HN Firebase API.  Most of the ids are above 16158000<p>Here are some ids:
16159148,16159106,16158408,16158404,
16158403,16158397,16158392,16158389,
16158385,16158383,16158382,16158381,
16158380,16158377,16158375,16158373<p>There&#x27;s about 100 from today.<p>Has this happened before?  Are there mechanisms to ensure the firebase data is accurate?
======
detaro
please mail the team with questions like this, posts are easily missed.

~~~
yehosef
done - hn@ycombinator.com - any other addresses?

